# Windows 10 will not boot



## leftworld88 (May 19, 2017)

Hey folks,

My wife's laptop
(Lenovo 17.3" Y700 (80Q0006VUS) Intel Core i7 6700HQ (2.60 GHz) NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960M 16 GB Memory 256 GB SSD 1 TB HDD Windows 10 Home Gaming Laptop)
suddenly stopped booting the other day. We created a bootable USB stick as this thing has no DVD drive. That gets us into the utilities, but repair fails. We've been going around and around on this for a couple of days and I'm hoping someone can just start me at the beginning. My tech level is maybe 5/10.

Thanks in advance!:grin:


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

What type of repair, and when the repair fails, any error messages?

Is the hard drive recognized in the BIOS.


----------



## leftworld88 (May 19, 2017)

When I let it attempt to boot on its own:
Error: 0xc000000e
Message: A required device isn't connected or can't be accessed.

Options: Enter to try again (doesn't work)
F8 for Startup Settings (doesn't work)

Boot from USB:
Startup repair says Diagnosing and Checking disk for errors. Startup Repair couldn't repair your PC. No separate error code. Log file: C:\windows\system32\logfiles\srt\srttrail.txt

Use a device > Lenovo Recovery System does not work either.

cmd > list volume gives:
Vol 0 Ltr C Windows NTFS 189 GB Healthy
Vol 1 Ltr D LENOVO NTFS 25 GB Healthy
Vol 2 Ltr None SYSTEM_DRV FAT32 260 MB Healthy
Vol 3 Ltr None WINRE_DRV NTFS 1000 MB Healthy
Vol 4 Ltr G LENOVO_PART NTFS 21 GB Healthy
Vol 5 Ltr E DATA NTFS 931 GB Healthy
Vol 6 Ltr F ESD-USB FAT32 3840 MB Healthy
Vol 7 Ltr None LRS_ESP FAT32 1000 MB Healthy

Does that answer your question? Thank you!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Use Windows USB Flash Drive and boot. Choose your Language.Select option to *Repair Your Computer *instead of installing.
Press *Shift + F10 *to go to the _Command Prompt _immediately

In the command prompt first determine which drive has the OS on it, it may not be C: At command prompt (*x: sources*) type this exactly as written: 
*bcdedit |find “osdevice”* (Must inc *”* and the* |*), the *|* before *Find* is the Upper case *\* key) press enter. This will tell you what drive letter the OS is on.It may not be on the* C:* drive. Once you have determined which drive the OS is on, then type the Drive letter (ie) *D: *(or whatever) and press *Enter* 
at this prompt type the following commands press enter after each one to repair MBR.
*bootrec /fixmbr*
*bootrec /fixboot*
*bootrec /rebuildbcd*
Press [*y*] when system asks you to accept.
type Exit, restart the computer.


----------



## leftworld88 (May 19, 2017)

bcd |find "osdevice" yields osdevice partition=C:

bootrec /fixmbr completes successfully.

bootrec /fixboot completes successfully.

bootrec /rebuildbcd says "Successfully scanned Windows installations. Total identified Windows installations: 0 The operation completed successfully."

Additional info: I had purchased this EasyRE essentials .iso and made a USB out of it. In case you're not familiar, this has an auto repair tool as well. Basically you have to select the drive with the Windows installation. From the info online, it looks like you should see your drives and then something like Windows 10 64-bit on C: When I use that tool, I can see D: which is just a data drive and I don't see C: at all, let alone a repairable Windows installation.

Please bear with my response delay as I'm on GMT-9. Thank you!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Just to reconfirm in the Windows *RE*(Recovery Environment) from the Windows install *X:\sources* Command Prompt. 
Type *C:* and enter. 
at the *C:\> *prompt type *DIR* and press enter, do you see a* Windows *directory? If not, at the prompt type *D:* and press enter etc and type *DIR*. whichever drive has the Windows directory is the OS drive. Type those commands at that prompt and restart normally.


----------



## leftworld88 (May 19, 2017)

I see a Windows directory under C:, yes.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Did you run the Bootrec commands from the C: prompt? 

If* bootrec /RebuildBcd* does not fix the error, you can also try to completely rebuild the BCD. TO do so, you need to run these steps:


Type this command: bcdedit /export C:\BCDBackup
Type c:, where c: is where your Windows is installed
Type cd boot
Type this command: attrib bcd -s -h -r
Type this command: ren c:\boot\bcd bcd.old
Type this command: bootrec /RebuildBcd


----------



## leftworld88 (May 19, 2017)

I ran the bootrec commands again from C: just to check. I got the same thing... 0 identified Windows installations.



Type this command: bcdedit /export C:\BCDBackup Successful
Type c:, where c: is where your Windows is installed
Type cd boot gives C:\>Boot>
Type this command: attrib bcd -s -h -r File not found - bcd
Type this command: ren c:\boot\bcd bcd.old Cannot find specified file
Type this command: bootrec /RebuildBcd 0 Windows installations


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Well, look like the Boot file got corrupted or wiped. 
Lenovo has a Novo Button. For one button Restore to Factory Settings. https://support.lenovo.com/us/en/solutions/HT062552


----------



## leftworld88 (May 19, 2017)

OK I hit the Novo button. It gives me an option menu like this.








When I hit System Recovery, I get error 0xc000000e, unexpected error has occurred.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I think you will have to run checkdisk on the hard drive.
Follow earlier instructions to get to "Repair Your Computer" and choose the cmd prompt and then point to "c" drive and enter c:\, and click *Next
*Write the following command and press Enter afterwards: chkdsk C: /r


----------



## leftworld88 (May 19, 2017)

On, F12, boot from USB, repair computer, cmd, then

C:\>chkdsk C: /r gives:

The type of file system is NTFS.
Cannot lock current drive.

Chkdsk cannot run because the volume is in use by another process. Chkdsk may run if this volume is dismounted first. ALL OPENED HANDLES TO THIS VOLUME WOULD THEN BE INVALID. Would you like to force a dismount on this volume?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Yes you have to dismount it first to do so.


----------



## leftworld88 (May 19, 2017)

OK dismounted. Chkdsk seemed to proceed normally.

I'm not going to type all of that unless someone specifically needs it. The last bit says "Windows has scanned the file system and found no problems" and "0 KB in bad sectors" and "Failed to transfer logged messages to the event log with status 50".

Should I restart at this point?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Yes, restart and see how it goes.


----------



## leftworld88 (May 19, 2017)

Same error on restart (0xc000000e). Booted back to USB.

After making changes, I don't need to go back to the default UEFI settings for restarting, correct? I can leave it on Legacy mode?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Yes, Looks like you will have to reinstall Windows


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Yeah I leave all mine on legacy, too much of a pain to set back and I don't feel it makes anything difficult except for the user trying to fix it.


----------



## leftworld88 (May 19, 2017)

OK so I went into install Windows, formatted the SSD partition where the previous Windows installation should have been and then started the install. The computer restarted itself at some point during the installation and I got the same error when it rebooted on its own.

After another restart, and just for kicks, I selected the Windows Boot Manager as the boot source. This gave me a black screen and the following:
"BIInitializeLibrary failed 0xc00000bb".

Back into boot from USB, there is an option to "Use another operating system". This indicates that there are 2 Windows 10 installations on Disk 0 (SSD), Volume 3. Trying to boot from either one of these gives me the same error.

Couple of questions here...
1. could this be some sort of communication issue with the SSD? Or an outright failure? This is an M.2 in a 1 year old computer...
2. If I installed Windows on D: (currently just data), is that going to wipe the contents of that drive (there is plenty of free space on D


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Yes that would wipe what is on the "D" drive. I think the M.2 drive is bad though before trying another drive format the drive, both partitions during the Windows install, don't use any other 3rd partyy software and try to install one more time where there is nothing oin the M2 drive.


----------



## leftworld88 (May 19, 2017)

Formatted C: via cmd prompt which took a bit. 189 GB available. Booted to USB, install Windows, completes all the way and reboots on it's own and... 0xc000000e required device isn't accessible.

Why would it complete installation successfully and then not boot? If the drive was dead, why would I be able to see it at all, let alone all of the partition information?

What's next?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

There are all kinds of ways a drive fails and the easiest way to prove it has failed is install Windows successfully on another drive.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Boot the Windows Media, Choose you Language, Choose Install Now, Choose *Custom Install*.
In where to install Windows,_ Delete_ all the partitions except the D: drive. Now go Next. Windows will automatically create partitions and format the drives during the Windows install.


----------



## leftworld88 (May 19, 2017)

I deleted all of the C: partitions as suggested. The installation again appeared to complete successfully; however, I got a blue screen on boot. The error code this time is 0xc0000225.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

This is a boot error that needs replacing and rebuilding the boot sector but with the many times you have reinstalled Windows. I can't believe that is the problem, you have toi try another hard drive or ssd.
Here is a fix for that error but it will most likely do nothing for you:


----------



## leftworld88 (May 19, 2017)

Let's see if this makes sense to anyone...

As expected, that video did nothing for 0xc0000225. After that, I was going to see if there were any recoverable files from D: so I removed this HDD and put in the hot swap bay of my desktop.

It appeared to me that there were no files left on that drive - 931 GB free. Windows Explorer displayed an option to check that drive (I selected the option to repair damaged sectors, if possible). This went on for probably 3 hours or more. I did not re-seat or change C: in any way.

In the morning, I reinstalled D:, hit the Power button and guess what? The Windows first time setup stuff starts happening. Cortana chimed in and everything. I would also like to point out that this happened without the bootable USB in the drive.

Anyway, 36 hours later we're up and running and I am fairly confused. Could an unseated cable for the data drive cause this? Or a sector in need of repair? It makes me a little uneasy that I don't know what fixed it.

Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Well yes it is possible though not logical and I have see a corrupted secondary drive cause systems not to boot so I think we take the win.


----------

